# Road Tripping Across America!



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2019)

Going to the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor are like a vacation for me.  This year I had the luxury of taking a road from New Mexico to Pennsylvania before the big events start.  It was three hard days of driving in high wind and rain through: New Mexico, Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, West Virginia, and then PA.  I was able to see some fantastic collections, meet new friends, and purchase some sweet bicycle treasures.  My trip was made more enjoyable by music provided by @RUDY CONTRATTI and @Oldbikes, many thanks! 

I will try to post some images of the smalls if I can get a chance.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 20, 2019)

Are you staying past friday?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Apr 20, 2019)

Awesome finds!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2019)

bentwoody66 said:


> Are you staying past friday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Hi Ken,
I will will be going up to Ann Arbor Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Hi Ken,
> I will will be going up to Ann Arbor Saturday and Sunday.



Friday?, see you on Friday then hopefully.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Apr 20, 2019)

Good thing you don't have any passengers Brant.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Great finds, nice wood rims and I like the look of that machine on the left in your first photo.
What is it?


----------



## catfish (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Great finds, nice wood rims and I like the look of that machine on the left in your first photo.
> What is it?



A "Quad-Stay" Eagle:  I will create a separate thread for it, trying to figure out the date.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Didn't notice the extra stays in that first photo, very nice. Looking forward to seeing more of it in the future. Those rollers look great too!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A "Quad-Stay" Eagle:  I will create a separate thread for it, trying to figure out the date.
> 
> View attachment 983874
> 
> View attachment 983879



Oh, and what a head badge!


----------



## Bikebones (Apr 20, 2019)

Nice finds Brent, interested in that eagle....a beauty....if it comes back to Santa fe....Keith here.


----------



## tryder (Apr 20, 2019)

Awesome Brant. Looks like you are having a lot of fun!
- Ted


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Going to the Memory Lane and Ann Arbor are like a vacation for me.  This year I had the luxury of taking a road from New Mexico to Pennsylvania before the big events start.  It was three hard days of driving in high wind and rain through: New Mexico, Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, West Virginia, and then PA.  I was able to see some fantastic collections, meet new friends, and purchase some sweet bicycle treasures.  My trip was made more enjoyable by music provided by @RUDY CONTRATTI and @Oldbikes, many thanks!
> 
> I will try to post some images of the smalls if I can get a chance.
> 
> ...



You're living the dream Brant! See you in a few days. V/r Shawn


----------



## Sven (Apr 20, 2019)

You are definitely living the dream. Nice scores!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 20, 2019)

That’s awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A "Quad-Stay" Eagle:  I will create a separate thread for it, trying to figure out the date.




==========================

*No Rubber Biscuit.
No Wish Sandwich.*

*Just Stacked Slabs of Real Steel ......*

*I'm Fortunate To Be An American.*


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 20, 2019)

Glad I was able to help with music, only wish I could have been a long for the ride!
“What a long strange trip it’s been...”
With some killer finds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2019)

Wow!
Brant, by the looks of that van, I can just about hear the Jerry Reed, banjo truckin music.
Doin what they said, can’t be done!
And that quad stay Eagle! OMG!
I’m sure the seller was cryin when he saw your taillights round the corner.
Keep up the travelog.
I’ll be looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2019)

@hoofhearted ,  I found two head badges this time around, the Buffalo Cycle Co badge truly speaks to the spirit of America.  Here also are some of the other bits I bought traveling down the road.









Thomas badged, Springfield, Ohio kid's bike, I would love to find a set of wood rim wheels for this little jem!





A pair of grips for a California friend.





1942 Dallas badge on the girl's CWC:


----------



## friendofthedevil (Apr 20, 2019)

The bus came by and I got on, that's when it all began
There was Cowboy Brant at the wheel of the bus to never ever land


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 20, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @hoofhearted ,
> 
> I found two head badges this time around, the Buffalo Cycle Co badge truly speaks to the spirit of America.  Here also are some of the other bits I bought traveling down the road.




=================================

*All beautiful in every respect, Brant ....*

*But the li'l 1942 Dallas bicycle license rocks me ...*


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey Wildman! What are you doing driving down the road and taking pictures of grips at the same time???? haha!!
See ya at the swap!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 20, 2019)

sweet


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Nice finds Brent, interested in that eagle....a beauty....if it comes back to Santa fe....Keith here.



Thanks Keith, the Eagle is a keeper, I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey Wildman! What are you doing driving down the road and taking pictures of grips at the same time???? haha!!
> See ya at the swap!!!!!!!!



I was being safe Don, the photo was taken while I was driving in the slow lane!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *All beautiful in every respect, Brant ....*
> 
> *But the li'l 1942 Dallas bicycle license rocks me ...*




Thank you Patric, the seat mast was covered in license decals as well, two are still partially intact:


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 21, 2019)

stezell said:


> Good thing you don't have any passengers Brant.



I understand he had two other passengers.  LOL


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 21, 2019)

Yeah, they were given a bus ticket and left on the side of the road, when the bikes and parts started pouring in.
You’re going to need a bigger van!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 21, 2019)

Love that chain ring on the Eagle! A real work of industrial art in steel!!


----------



## kccomet (Apr 21, 2019)

Brant, you need a bigger ride. why don't you buy and old school bus, paint it psychedelic colors, call it furthur 2. you would then have enough room for dozens of bikes, and any and all cabe friends to travel the country in your search for bicycles and spiritual enlightenment. of course taking lsd would be optional......Google furthur bus or merry pranksters for you that have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 21, 2019)

kccomet said:


> Brant, you need a bigger ride. why don't you buy and old school bus, paint it psychedelic colors, call it furthur 2. you would then have enough room for dozens of bikes, and any and all cabe friends to travel the country in your search for bicycles and spiritual enlightenment. of course taking lsd would be optional......Google furthur bus or merry pranksters for you that have no idea what I'm talking about.




It be fun to travel in the Terrapin Trailways bus Jim; it is owned by a guy who lives outside of Albuquerque.  Occasionally I like to visit it.   You are right, we could make a proper road trip with a merry gang of Cabers!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 21, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It be fun to travel in the Terrapin Trailways bus Jim; it is owned by a guy who lives outside of Albuquerque. Occasionally I like to visit it. You are right, it we could make a proper road trip with a merry gang of Cabers!
> View attachment 984300
> View attachment 984301
> View attachment 984302




I’ve got a further festival T-shirt somewhere I’ll break out of retirement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 21, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It be fun to travel in the Terrapin Trailways bus Jim; it is owned by a guy who lives outside of Albuquerque. Occasionally I like to visit it. You are right, we could make a proper road trip with a merry gang of Cabers!
> View attachment 984300
> View attachment 984301
> View attachment 984302




Niiice bus! I remember being on it when it was parked in the woods at the Chief Hosa Campground up the hill from Red Rocks, in Morrison, Co., in ‘85...what a magical night that was! [emoji3526] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 21, 2019)

*Hello Brant,,,and like the way Garcia sings it on set 2 song 1 ,South Fallburg NY,1982,,"And Im gonna live the Life I live,,,And I m Live the life I love""ROADRUNNER'''  You got some good feelers out there ,as you travel down those Super Slabs,,, anyway perhaps some of us ole Psychedelic bike folk knew four simple things,, April 19 was Bicycle Day,thanks to Albert Hofman 1943,April 20,,or 4 20,,is Pot Day,which started here in Nor Cal two towns over from ours ,,in the mid 70s,you know ;;sit around,wait til 4 20 and fire up a hooter,,,April21 Easter Sunday,,where me and my Pops bought up the Gifts at Mass this AM,,then on April 22 is Earth Day,where most of us that care about Our Planet,,might pick up some trash ,,Plant Trees,like we will do tomorrow,with the local school kids,or maybe bike or walk to work.
Now Brant,, you keep that Sprinter in between those ditches ,,now hea,safe travels ,be in touch,*
Rudy


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Apr 21, 2019)

Oldbikes*,,Chief Hosa,,,those were the Daze ,,and more then likely,when you got off that Ole Mid 30 s White School Bus{White Motor Company}Clev Ohio,your smile was thanks to us*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2019)

And the saga continues; delivering a TOC tandem to a Michigan king. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 22, 2019)

If you make it into Detroit tonight you got a place to crash-


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 22, 2019)

Today I was doing the tandem-shuffle!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2019)

Sorry I haven't been able to post much the past week, Memory Lane and Ann Arbor were like a whirlwind!  Here is the recap of events.  Last Tuesday I had a few meetings in Michigan to deliver and pick up bicycles.  There was a brief stop over at Jesse McCauley's house.  He was a huge help in assisting on the Denver Cycle Co. tandem I purchased the day before in Ohio.  We primped and preened this killer machine for submission in the Ann Arbor judged event.

My new baby in the hotel room, she's too big to share the bed...









I then arrived at Memory Lane Classics Tuesday afternoon.  Usually there are a handful more vendors on this day, maybe the high winds scared them off.  A nice Hiawatha Arrow barn find from Kansas or Nebraska showed up.  It was a very solid project as past owners protected it with four or five coats of paint.  If only these bikes could talk...this one had some event occur on the left side (not shown) as there was damage on the rear rack, it lost the extra tank panel detail, and the bars were tweaked on that side; all very fixable.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2019)

From Wednesday thru Friday was bicycle nirvana!   The flurry and action of bikes and parts coming and going in every direction cannot be described in words.  Because MLC goes over several days people arrive at all different times the pace is relaxed.  I call it the "slow burn" event whereas Ann Arbor's vibe is very different.  At Memory Lane you have the luxury of meeting new friends and really discussing bicycles. 

Because the event is large and sprawled over two fields it is hard to see everything unfold.  Often things get delivered which are quickly squirreled away from prying eyes.  Every year there are bicycles that only hit the ground for the briefest of moments only to vanish...CWC Y-frame.  Fact or fiction?  Chinese whispers spread across the fields creating a sense of hope for everyone, the next "big score" could be on that pick-up that just rolled in from somewhere in Middle-America.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2019)

Friday: drive back up to Michigan for Ann Arbor.  I feel like I am just getting my sea-legs for the hard core fast past action of Ann Arbor.  This year was a little different as vendors were allowed to arrive on Saturday afternoon.   The new schedule did not curtail the energy, within minutes of the gates opening I found myself literally _*60 seconds too late*_*,* someone had just scored a D & G TOC racer and a Pierce roadster.  I saw many bicycles sell on Saturday, everyone with "juice" left went (these included a several Ivers (at least 4 sold!), an OG civilian painted WW1 Colombia military framed bike, 20-30's unique kids tandem, 1896 Racycle tandem, and others), a few traded hands a couple times.  The best ballooner I saw sell was the beyond words "Pimp my Ride" accessory strained bike _Mr. Super Pimp_ himself purchased.  It went to the perfect person, at every event Edwin always has van full of the most tasty parts and accessories you will ever see.  He teases us by opening the vehicle's doors so people can peak inside and drool.  They are never for sale for us "common-folk," reserved for his special clients who must pay in un-cut diamonds, platinum ingots, or maybe bit-coin.  I was able to buy a TOC frame and some parts, photos, and a 1941 bicycle racing autograph book compiled by a Quebec kid.  I have to thank a CABER for my AA favorite purchase: this license plate from Bob Dylan's home town, he would have been about 16 years old at the time.  Dare to dream...could this be off of Bob's bike?!   Another CABE friend said "he got goose-bumps" when he looked at the plate; this little bit of metal is throwing off good energy.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 1, 2019)

I can see where this road trip is leading lol!

Probably see you pretty soon huh Brandt?

I will be on Mahogany Ridge again so definitely stop in!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2019)

Here are some of the smalls from MLC and AA.  I am showing these images to encourage people to attend and participate at future swaps.  I counted five people just from Wisconsin who did not sell Memory Lane this year.  In this internet age it is important to support and attend the swap meets so the promotors who organize the events keep having them.  The future of the hobby depends on it, not only the exchange aspect, but the sharing of knowledge by senior collectors.  Sending huge thanks to Lisa at MLC, Paul Kleppert (and his sponsors) for Ann Arbor, and Scott McCaskey for the CABE & what he does behind the scenes to assist in making the swaps a success!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 13, 2019)

On the road again....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2019)

Bicycle breakfast with Mr. Tom Hern






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Bicycle breakfast with Mr. Tom Hern
> 
> View attachment 1095790
> 
> ...




The Hern brothers are great guys! Surprised he didn't have a Dayton in the pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Nov 14, 2019)

Very cool Brant, hope the weather cooperates for you buddy!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 14, 2019)

Nice looking pair of Huffmans!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 15, 2019)

A few things picked up:


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow! Just love the huffman!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 15, 2019)

What's you're route? You're welcome to stop by my place.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 15, 2019)

Candy stop!


----------



## dasberger (Nov 15, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A few things picked up:
> View attachment 1096278
> 
> View attachment 1096276
> ...



What did those chain guards come off of?  Just ended up with one non original to my project.  Some nice finds!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2019)

dasberger said:


> What did those chain guards come off of?  Just ended up with one non original to my project.  Some nice finds!



Prewar Huffman


----------



## Maskadeo (Nov 15, 2019)

You’re making all us people stuck at work very jealous! Road trip...bikes...candy!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 15, 2019)

dasberger said:


> What did those chain guards come off of? Just ended up with one non original to my project. Some nice finds!



I see a 37 Safety chainguard in the making!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 15, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1096341View attachment 1096342View attachment 1096343
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow man... That really is bicycle heaven! Finding more streamliners just laying around huh? Hope your trip continues going well. Have fun!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

A lot of cool stuff Brant but I hope you are close to home because it looks like you are about out of room! V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey buddy is that blue fender part of a streamline? Looks like you're having a good time out there, I hope you grabbed a Clark bar to throw in my box, lol! You know I'm just giving you a hard time, take it easy Brant.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 24, 2019)

This past trip ended with a visit to Sam FitzSimmons place in Baltimore, Maryland. Jesse McCauley and I spent hours crawling about the splendorous hoard.  Thank you Sam for allowing us to come around.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 24, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This past trip ended with a visit to Sam FitzSimmons place in Baltimore, Maryland. Jesse McCauley and I spent hours crawling about the splendorous hoard.  Thank you Sam for allowing us to come around.
> 
> View attachment 1100740
> 
> ...


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 24, 2019)

Sam Rules!

Good good people!


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 23, 2019)

Where is this place ? How can I contact Sam The Cycle Man , . Does he sell anything ? Thanks , I know  Bump me up


----------



## ranman (Dec 23, 2019)

If you plan the same journey this coming year, swing by and off load some cash at my place and load up some goodies. I’m an hour south of Jim.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 28, 2019)

Where is the king sting in the collection ?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 27, 2020)

I’ve been lax in reporting my most recent trips. Now on the return leg from an adventure back East.  
Some bells on my way to Connecticut; I wanted to stop in Torrington, CT to see where they were made but it just didn’t happen. 





Doing a bike transfer in Maryland:







A couple images from the Fairborn Swap in Ohio.  I intended on taking more but the rains came.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 27, 2020)

I’m envious of your road trip!
Be safe and enjoy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 1, 2020)

To Portland, Indiana and back:


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> To Portland, Indiana and back:
> 
> View attachment 1239702
> 
> ...



Hellluva deal on that Speedline--did you buy it? Looks like another good trip Brant. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bikebones (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi brant, Keith looks like a fun trip !!!......in case ur interested I'm selling some bikes....928 445 2453...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2020)

My last trip was to what I have heard referred to locally (in New Mexico) as "occupied Santa Fe de Nuevo México."  I picked up a few bikes and a couple have flown the coop.  The 37 Dayton badged Huffman will be missed but Nate will do it right @Balloonoob.









						Santa Fe de Nuevo México - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 19, 2020)

On the way to Memory Lane via a side trip to The Republic of Texas!  Here are some shots from the must see museum:


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> On the way to Memory Lane via a side trip to The Republic of Texas!  Here are some shots from the must see museum:
> 
> View attachment 1287228
> 
> ...



@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  I think  I spot the saddle you've been looking for. I bet there's several


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 19, 2020)

A year out and cancer free!  Yay!


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 19, 2020)

Congrats Brant!
You kicked cancer’s azz! 
Safe travels - - Will be seeing ya in Bowling Green in a few days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 19, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi  I think  I spot the saddle you've been looking for. I bet there's several



You need your eyes checked then lol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2020)

Heading West...  a big thanks to Alan @Oldbikes for the shirt and Rudy @RUDY CONTRATTI  for the traveling music.  Morning jamming across Oklahoma to a May 1977 Saint Louis Dead show.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 9, 2020)

Safe travels...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Nov 9, 2020)

Be careful buddy and take care of yourself!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2020)

Breezed through Texas!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 9, 2020)

[emoji445][emoji445]”You’re my blue sky, you’re my sunny day” [emoji445][emoji445]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 22, 2021)

Good trip from Santa Fe to Ohio!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2021)

A purchase in ol’Saint Louis; the trippy mushroom sculptures were being sold at an artifact show I attended.  The sunset picture is atop the pyramid mount at the Cahokia Indian mounds historic site.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2021)

Views from the California trip a few weeks ago:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanksgiving trip East:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 28, 2021)

Today’s trip up to Eastern New York, thanks to Glenn Rhein for the assist.  Then a stop over to the Motorcyclepedia Museum in Newburgh, NY.  One should plan to spend a minimum of a few hours here.  Stunning!


----------



## JRE (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice. I'm digging that girls Shelby in the first picture


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 28, 2021)

Holy smokes!
That museum is fantastic!
My head is spinning, and I wasn’t even there.
I’m sure you’re in nirvana after seeing that Indian line up.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 29, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Today’s trip up to Eastern New York, thanks to Glenn Rhein for the assist.  Then a stop over to the Motorcyclepedia Museum in Newburgh, NY.  One should plan to spend a minimum of a few hours here.  Stunning!
> 
> View attachment 1519260
> 
> ...




Anymore photos of this "Thomas"?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2021)

Road trippin through Massachusetts today!  I love New England small towns.  A big thanks to Ed, aka Catfish here for the assist on the Columbia.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2021)

Made it to snowy Little Falls, New York. A big thanks to Kirk Thomas for the assistance with pick ups!
This wicker Palm Beach chair is now on the way to Pennsylvania.


----------



## 1439Mike (Nov 30, 2021)

Great pictures. Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 30, 2021)

Today was my last day of picking in the great Northeast.  I had a visit to a farm in Greencastle, PA.  I picked up a beat-down pair of Plains Indian moccasins and a circa 1895 Defiance bicycle built by Monarch Cycle Mfr. Co of Chicago.  It has an amazing saddle with the extra decorative stitching.  Pennsylvania farm country always produces treasure.   Plus you may catch a glimpse of a past Punxsutawney Phil officiating.  On an early flight tomorrow to Dallas to visit the big el jefe, Mr. McCaskey.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

The van is finally back from being serviced. “Load-em-up!”   How do you pick from the chaos?  What goes and what stays behind…

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Vintagebikenut (Jan 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The van is finally back from being serviced. “Loadin-them-up!”   How do you pick from the chaos?  What goes and what stays behind…
> 
> View attachment 1541418
> 
> ...



Living the dream!!!! Awesome finds!!! And have a safe trip back. Looks like you need a bigger vehicle.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

vintagebikenut* said:


> Living the dream!!!! Awesome finds!!! And have a safe trip back. Looks like you need a bigger vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 1541489



You are right!  On this trip I need the Professor Pete Dietrich Québécois Mercedes bus.


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You are right!  On this trip I need the Professor Pete Dietrich Québécois Mercedes bus.




Penske Pete!?!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 4, 2022)

ratrodz said:


> Penske Pete!?!



He's "Professor Pete" now after his dissertation on how the cantilever frame is derived from the anatomical form of a greyhound.  Here is the bus that would be perfect for his road trips as he is the boss baller of bicycle dealers.  He'd have that filled in no time; Pete we love you!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/clean-toy-hauler-quebec-fb.201408/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> He's Professor Pete now!  Here is the bus that would be perfect for his road trips as he is the boss baller of bicycle dealers.  He'd have that filled in no time!
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/clean-toy-hauler-quebec-fb.201408/
> 
> View attachment 1541932



I think he’s working on a new whip as we speak!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 5, 2022)

Today I travelled through fives states.  I passed what is likely the largest basket/building probably in the World!  The former Longaberger Basket headquarters located in Newark, Ohio. Apparently it was sold in 2017 for $1.2 million which included 21 acres which seems like a steal if you are into…baskets.  It had to cost heaps more to construct back in the day when Longaberger was rolling in the dough.

I saw an impressive toy collection but it was nearly impossible to photograph because of the reflection in the case glass; possibly the best Schoenhut Circus collections in existence.

I also picked up two bicycles I bought at auction.   These were offered with one photograph for each online.  I bought the Columbia chainless as I spotted "Indian" on the left pedal.  The other was purchased by mistake as I thought I was bidding on the chainless (again poor photos) when the auction was live.  The chainless was the next lot so I ended up with two bikes.  At the time I was bummed-out as I thought I had just overpaid for a teens Sears Peerless.  Today I was thrilled to find the Peerless is actually built by: The Peerless Mfr. Co. Cleveland, Ohio!  I am guessing circa 1894/95?  It has an awesome pair of early matching Goodyear tires.  Sometimes you get lucky!  A thread for the Peerless is in the pre-1933 section for anyone interested.

Here is more history on the Big Basket: https://www.archpaper.com/2018/01/longaberger-basket-building-sold/


----------



## dasberger (Jan 5, 2022)

Love that a developer who specializes in historic restoration bought it and is trying to find new tenants.  Pretty specific building from a corporate perspective.  If it were me I'd maybe reach out to Aveeno...






You could put some serious lotion in that basket!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 6, 2022)

Road tripping on January 6th in 6 degrees Fahrenheit.

9:30 AM morning auction purchase pick up in Saint Louis of a circa 1840-50’s Native Huron moose embroidery three panel room screen.  Ursuline nuns taught natives these techniques in the 18th and early 19th century.  I tried to buy this piece 20 years ago, sometimes you just have to wait and be patient and objects you desire come your way!

Drove to Kansas City, MO for a BBQ brisket sandwich (aka mountain of meat with three pieces of bread and a pile of pickles) at legendary Arthur Bryant’s.  It is a must stop when passing through.  Decades of tradition producing an epic product!  Plus a rack of ribs heading back to the Land of Enchantment.

2:15 meeting at KC museum, acquired a 4th Qtr 19th century Northwest Coast Native American Chilkat robe.

With work over, 3:45 PM it is bike time!  Lookie-look at a collection... Yay!  I purchased two bikes, this is the best Excelsior tank I have ever seen, plus with the built in switch and original matching light!!!  The full bike to be shown at a future Sunday Show-and-tell.  Yesterday I missed a red Firestone Non-Skid tire that would complete a pair (thank you Chad @saladshooter for the tip-off but I was too late, but it was a good day for Catfish).  Today one came my way!  Loading in the dark, time to get back to Santa Fe but I have another work meeting in the morning


----------



## dasberger (Jan 6, 2022)

Man... that smoke ring!  Love that saucy KC style.  Nice pics and picks.  The needle work on those screens is amazing


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 9, 2022)

Next time you're coming through Kansas City, let me know.  Would love for you to drop by or at the very least I'll meet you for some good KC BBQ.  Bryant's is a classic, but some of these younger guys in KC are just amazing!  Safe travels.  Hope to see you in Ohio and Michigan in about 3 weeks.


----------

